
NHL suspending play immediately due to virus - jonbaer
https://www.espn.com/nhl/story/_/id/28891430/sources-nhl-suspending-play-immediately-due-virus
======
vonmoltke
Also, the NBA ([https://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/28887560/nba-suspends-
se...](https://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/28887560/nba-suspends-season-
further-notice-player-tests-positive-coronavirus)) and NCAA Power 5
([https://www.espn.com/mens-college-
basketball/story/_/id/2889...](https://www.espn.com/mens-college-
basketball/story/_/id/28891602/big-ten-sec-american-cancel-conference-
tournaments)) have suspended or cancelled play, and MLB is likely to follow
shortly ([https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/28892315/sources-mlb-
exp...](https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/28892315/sources-mlb-expected-
suspend-operations)).

~~~
sjm-lbm
Smaller than the other leagues, but MLS has announced they are suspending as
well
([https://twitter.com/MLS/status/1238128176502628353](https://twitter.com/MLS/status/1238128176502628353))

~~~
giarc
Even smaller, NLL shutting down. [https://www.nll.com/news/nll-statement-on-
game-play-march-12...](https://www.nll.com/news/nll-statement-on-game-play-
march-12-2020/)

------
herdrick
It's great to cancel the in-person fan experience, but it's bad that they're
cancelling the games. The more things we have to keep people at home watching
TV, the better.

In fact I think emergency 'friendly' off-season college football and NFL
scrimmages should be organized. (Other off-season sports too.) The increased
spread caused by a few healthy young people getting the virus from each other
would be more than outweighed by keeping sports fans at home.

~~~
piquadrat
The thinking might be to avoid people watching games in sports bars and
similarly crowded places.

~~~
OJFord
Supposedly the plan in the UK (not for the NHL, other sports) is to ban pubs
from showing them, but play behind closed doors and dish out 'free' streaming
to ticket holders, so they can watch at home even if they don't usually have
access.

Seems the best overall to me. Combined with testing all players maybe.

------
ssully
The MLB also announced that they are suspending operations:
[https://www.chicagotribune.com/coronavirus/ct-cb-
coronavirus...](https://www.chicagotribune.com/coronavirus/ct-cb-coronavirus-
sports-cancellations-20200310-426ude4yp5g5rjilr6iksdxlkm-story.html)

------
tomashertus
Twitch’s & Netflix’s numbers has to be over the roof with all the people
“working” from home and all major events being canceled/postponed.

~~~
7177Y
It would be nice if UberEats stock was seperate from the main ridesharing
service. I'd guess that food delivery will skyrocket through "self-isolation",
but obviously ridesharing is will plummet.

Can you buy ubereats specific derivatives?

~~~
Dirlewanger
I was going to list off a bunch of alternatives, but I didn't realize that
UberEats is second only to Doordash in terms of market share. Never considered
UE a big player in the space especially considering how late they were.

~~~
bigyikes
I recently moved from Texas to the Bay and I was shocked to see how popular
Door Dash is. Everybody I knew used Uber Eats!

------
BooneJS
And Major League Baseball. [https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/12/mlb-to-suspend-
all-operation...](https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/12/mlb-to-suspend-all-
operations-spring-training-due-to-coronavirus.html)

------
sdneirf
We should just assume everything is cancelled

~~~
C19is20
Come to italy - it is.

~~~
toxican
No thanks!

------
throwaway5752
The President still hasn't declared a national state of emergency, and this
looks increasingly out of touch from reality. It needs to happen yesterday.
This would free up FEMA funds to help Seattle and subsequent outbreak sites.
He recently called the governor a "snake" so one hopes this is not being done
for personal reasons.

edit: this article summarizes it better than I was able to
[https://talkingpointsmemo.com/muckraker/covid-19-emergency-d...](https://talkingpointsmemo.com/muckraker/covid-19-emergency-
declaration-craig-fugate-jared-kushner)

~~~
jecxjo
Well the President thinks it will go away when it's warm out. He is trying to
play to stock market fears and is failing all of the citizens.

~~~
selectodude
The markets don’t seem to impressed with his response, either. We’re about a
day away from every penny of SPY growth since the day he took office being
erased.

------
soperj
For a sport (that I love) that has a history of doing the wrong thing. I think
they've finally been getting it right.

------
SubiculumCode
I suspect we will see a surge in food delivery business. Most people still
don't like to cook.

~~~
C19is20
I'm in the italian lockdown: nobody will cook my food for me (my decision)…
and nobody will deliver it (theirs, and the laws'). Additionally, all bars,
cafes, restaurants etc are closed.

~~~
SubiculumCode
I'm just guessing for the U.S., but we could get that bad here.

